# Audio editing for opera talk clips



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I want to make simple snip edits to opera audio clips for my opera presentations for Toastmasters. Audacity, the free software, is just too hard for me. I'm looking for an affordable, easy to use sound editor. Any suggestions? AVS4you is perfect but I balk at paying $60 for a lot of extra software I don't need.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

If you just want to extract a 3 minute section from an mp3 you could use this online tool http://mp3cut.net/


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

quack said:


> If you just want to extract a 3 minute section from an mp3 you could use this online tool http://mp3cut.net/


It isn't perfect, but it easily does most of the things I need to have done and it is free!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

If you want a quick primer on Audacity for any future needs I'd be happy to help. There's a lot of buttons and such but once you get a handle on the interface it's a pretty great program. Give me some examples of what types of tasks you are trying to accomplish and I can probably throw together a guide as to how to do what you want.


----------

